# MASSIVE MASSIVE RIOTS GOING ON RIGHT NOW IN HUBEI/JINGXI PROVINCES ...TWO DAYS AFTER QUARANTINE LIFTED!!!!!!!!



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

*This is a quickly escalating situation going on in the Hubei/Jingxi provinces.....*
*The citizens of Hubei want to go back to work and the Jiangxi police will not *
*let them in to work.....

China/CCP is trying to take the videos down as fast as they are being put 
up.....*







*As fast as the citizens can load videos on WEBO & WECHAT the CCP/Chinese authorities take down/scrub them...


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243473247536058368

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243473336862232577

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243473496623271936

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243477904597475330*


----------

